# Setting up Wake on Lan



## Pinchy (Aug 28, 2008)

On my server (in sig), I want to set it up so it is in standby all the time until something wants to access it over the network (eg, someone chooses remote desktop to connect to it, someone goes to access a file on it over the network, someone goes to print (printer hooked up to server), someone connects to vent server on it (got a full time ventrilo server running on it) ....etc.)

Currently it is on full time. Its not a problem as it doesnt use much power...but for the little use the server gets (ie, gets sent back up once a day), its not worth staying on all day and all night.


Is this in any way possible? 

The computer has a WOL jumper for a cable, but I dont know how that works. Also as shown I have a PCI gigabit card attached, to which I am not sure if there is a WOL jumper on it (and I dont use onboard LAN, only the gbit lan card).


Thx


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 28, 2008)

WOL is a specific signal you send to the computer. Of course you could build something in between that sends the signal upon a certain event, though I wouldn't know of an easy solution for that. 
Besides, upon receiving the signal your server has to start up, so the first few connection attempts will probably timeout. Not really handy. 
Perhaps stuff like the killer NIC could due this, as they have their own OS on them. 
I'd say either run it 24/7 and have it run passive/low power or have some remote option to turn the machine on. This could be another machine (ie small Linux device, NAS, router whatever) sending that WOL signal or some way to hit the on button remotely. For instance, connect your power button to the speaker wires of a cellular phone. Call the phone>computer goes on.


----------

